# Bei Panel vor ausschalten Runtime beenden?



## diabolo150973 (26 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

spielt es bei einem Panel (in meinem Fall ein TP170B) eine Rolle, wenn ich es einfach so ausmache, indem ich die Spannung wegschalte? Oder sollte immer erst die "Runtime" beendet werden? Ich verarbeite keine Rezepte, Datensätze oder ähnliches, sondern verarbeite nur Bits. Theoretisch könnten also keinerlei Daten, oder Befehle verloren gehen. 

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus für die Antworten!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Hotsch (26 Februar 2009)

Das sollte egal sein. Mir ist zumindest noch nie irgendeine negative Auswirkung aufgefallen.


----------



## peter(R) (26 Februar 2009)

Habe ich nie schwierigkeiten mit gehabt einfach so auszuschalten.
Selbst wenn rezepte drin sind. Max Fehler wäre, das letzte rezept ist weg weil beim speichern die Spannung flöten ging.

peter(R)


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank!!!

Das ist genau das, was ich hören wollte!


Gruß,

dia


----------

